
Roadmap update for real-time communications in Microsoft Edge - AJAlabs
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/04/13/roadmap-update-for-real-time-communications-in-microsoft-edge/
======
AJAlabs
Exciting to see Microsoft embracing WebRTC! Now all we need is Apple to get on
the bandwagon with iOS and Safari for Mac and the web will be a better place.
#WebRTC

~~~
nwrk
Apple is in too. [http://www.nojitter.com/post/240171589/apple-jumps-on-the-
we...](http://www.nojitter.com/post/240171589/apple-jumps-on-the-webrtc-
bandwagon)

